# Best place



## BigEEric (Oct 24, 2012)

Where is the best place where I can go for squirrel and I'm pretty much guranteed to at least get 1


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

Where are you located?


----------



## 419deerhunter (Mar 23, 2011)

BigEEric said:


> Where is the best place where I can go for squirrel and I'm pretty much guranteed to at least get 1
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


The woods...


----------



## BigEEric (Oct 24, 2012)

Lol deerhunter... I'm located near Akron in stow to be exact


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

No clue on where to go in Akron, but there is a reason it is called hunting and not shooting, there are never any guarantees on wild critters, you either see em or you don't. 

An exception to this would probably be your nearest Metro park however it would probably not end well if you hunted there. 

Seariously, go to the closest state park that allows hunting and look for some nut trees, hang out awhile and see what happens.


----------



## BigEEric (Oct 24, 2012)

Sounds good thanks think westbranch is where I'll be goin


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Fuller Park in Kent! Lots of those tasty black ones!
Actually, WB would be an excellent choice! Berlin has big woods off Fewtown Rd where I've seen many squirrels while pheasant hunting. Both places will have a ton of weekend hunters due to pheasant stockings. Watchout for camo'd bowhunters in the trees and be careful(you should wear hunter orange when small game hunting.)


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Don't forget only shotguns for hunting squirrels at WB.



http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/wil...tateParkWildlifeArea/tabid/19869/Default.aspx


*HUNTING AND FISHING
*Upland game species are well distributed throughout the wildlife area, in crop fields, shrubby coverts, grasslands, and woods. The best rabbit hunting occurs in the brushy upland along field edges and woods borders. There are several good squirrel woods on the area. Deer populations are good offering good archery and shotgun hunting opportunities. West Branch State Park is open for hunting, but the northeastern section of the park, which is bound on the west by Rock Spring Road and on the south 100 yards beyond the lake shore, is closed to hunting. This no hunting area includes the park office, camp area, horse camp, dam, and east boat ramp. A 400-foot no hunting/safety zone extends around all other developed facilities. Hunting is limited to shotguns and primitive weapons for most game. *Rifles are not permitted for squirrel hunting.* Rifles are permitted for furbearer hunting only, between 6:00 p.m. and 6:00 a.m. during the furbearer hunting season. Trapping is permitted in all hunting zone areas. Target shooting is prohibited. Contact the park office for more details.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I have never had a lot of luck squirrel hunting at West Branch. Lots of good woods there, but not a lot of squirrels. I haven't hunted it a lot for squirrels though. I would say that you need to get off the beaten path and find the pockets where the other hunters are not going to a lot. I saw 2 squirrels there last weekend while bowhunting. Last year I was hunting the same area for squirrel and saw nothing!


----------



## BigEEric (Oct 24, 2012)

Cool thanks


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Just about any were oaks grow. Hardwoods are good. Any state park is a good place to start. But when i hunted daily. Id take a saturday and drive the back roads. Stop and talk to people, the worse they can say is no. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BigEEric (Oct 24, 2012)

Sounds good

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

